# plumbing help ............



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

looking for some info or some help to plumb a 58 gal tank . i have an idea but would like some words of wisdom from the exp crew.
its dual drilled tank on the bottom panel .
this is what i got so far if anyone can add to what i need or rec how to go about it .
i cant get the pics added , ihave never had problems doing that before 
grrrrr not happy here grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

So Return And Overflow. 
I see 2 issues that would bother me, 

FIrst, If this is just the Over to the sump,And the return line to the DT, The noise from that Overflow Would drive me Nuts. Atleast a T with a drilled cap will make it a little more quite.

Second, 1 Line for the overflow to the sump, Is a Bad Idea.

My New System is only 2 years old and 1 Or my 3" lines is a Mess, And not passing water anymore, Good thing i have a second 3" untill i clean this one.

Is there a way to run both Drilled holes as Overflow only, And plumb a return over the back, Or drill more holes for the return?

With this said, Ive been Drinking, It is Turkey weekend.
So if anything ive said can be fixed by someone THAT is not as off as me, At this time, Please do.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*plumbing*

welll???????? im still confused with what u typed , but anyways i appreciate your help .but not really interested in drilling any holes thats why i bought this all ready drilled . not wanting an over flow either . looking for some ideas to plumb this so its quiet as well .theres lots of write ups but the pictures are pretty vague for me to get an idea .


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

-what size pipe are the 2 bulkheads?

IMHO you should have 2 overflows unless you have a single one that is big enough. I have an 1 1/2" single overflow, but my return is 3/4", plus nothing in my tank could ever clog the overflow in one shot. All I need to do is check it for buildup from time to time.

a 3/4" overflow will work with a 1/2" return, IF your pump isn't too overkill, AND if you never get anything clogged in it. I had a snail once mosey along into my Durso overflow and almost caused a disaster. Fortunately I got home before it got too far.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bulkheads*

My fittings are 1 in and 1 .5 in


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Then do a 1-1/2" Durso overflow. Make sure you don't glue the cap on the top so that you can inspect and clean it from time to time. You may also want to consider only press-fitting the entire standpipe into the bulkhead so that it can be removed periodically for cleaning.

And reduce the 1" to a 3/4" max. and use it for your return.


----------

